# Roving's 2019 Lambs



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 4, 2019)

5 days, 13 ewes, 16 lambs, and I'm done for the month. I've got a goat due later in the month because goats don't abide by anyone's schedules and 3 ewes that cycled again and are due in May but otherwise that's it. Way more singles this year than usual but I didn't flush and nearly half my breeding ewes were lambing for the first time so not too surprising. I realized a couple years back that almost all my breeding ewes were 7+ years old and I had to start keeping back some youngsters.

Overall I'm very happy with my sheepies! The ones I needed girls from gave me girls and the ones I needed boys from gave me boys. The jacob sheep association annual general meeting is only a couple hours away from me this year so I'm hoping to have everyone in tip top shape to sell there in July and do some showing as well. 

I took a ton of pictures before docking tails yesterday but I'll try to spread them out a bit to not dump everyone on y'all at once. Starting with the spotty ones!

I'm calling this little ewe Kiwi. Her mom Katelyn came from NC and this is her first lamb. She's such a goofy, sweet, friendly baby and she'll probably be staying. Her face looks silly sometimes because she sucks her tongue.












Juniper's girl with her Tom Selleck mustache. Juni will be retiring this year but I kept back a ewe from her last year so mustache here will probably be sold unless she blows me away as she matures and I sell the yearling instead.












Daisy's girl. Daisy is also retiring most likely so this one is a keeper. She's the youngest of the jacob lambs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 4, 2019)

I always look forward to your lambing thread. 
Having had a few Jacobs, they really are an interesting breed.
Your lambs, as always are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


I love the Jacobs wool, perfect for rugged outdoor wear!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 4, 2019)

Such adorable lambs  I look forward to more pictures


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 4, 2019)

Jewel is Clementine's mom. This year they were both in labor at the same time and lambed at the same time and although I made sure everyone got bonded to the right mama they're raising them in a big commune. All girls!






Clem's girl, she's got a cute heart shaped knee patch.




Jewel's girls, one has black boots on and the other has a black dipped tail like a dipstick. Boots is trouble, I already had to saw a hole in a wall to retrieve her and she's only 5 days old.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2019)

All great pictures!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2019)

What smoochy little faces! How do you keep from holding and hugging them all day?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What smoochy little faces! How do you keep from holding and hugging them all day?


A LOT of time is spent cuddling baby lambs!

Aster's ewe








Aster's ram












Ladyslipper's ram. There were only 2 jacob rams in this batch and both are 2 horned I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2019)

I always love your lambing thread.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2019)

I clicked on your FB link and then started liking your posts! Then I clicked on our Etsy page and I am blown away by all the beautiful yarns! I never learned to knit or crochet but your beautiful yarns make me want to learn.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I clicked on your FB link and then started liking your posts! Then I clicked on our Etsy page and I am blown away by all the beautiful yarns! I never learned to knit or crochet but your beautiful yarns make me want to learn.



I actually don't know how to knit or crochet either! I keep the sheep alive and get the wool off of them then hand it over to my mom who gets it ready, sends it to the mills, dyes it, and sells it. She's amazing! There's actually not a ton on our etsy right now because we sold most of our jacob yarns to participants in the Livestock Conservancy's Shave 'Em to Save 'Em rare breed wool promotion. We've got a lot more at the mill being spun but it takes a long time to get back.

Here's some cormos and cormo/romeldale crosses. 
Petitfour's ewe lamb, the only cormo ewe lamb!




Valkyrie's massive 13.5 lb cormo/romeldale ram. I've got 4 very similar white boys that have temporary lamb tags so I can tell them apart.




Maddie the cormo and her boy


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2019)

I think I like your Mom!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 17, 2019)

It is hard to take pictures of lambs when they are on top of you and chewing on your hands/hair/camera.

Daisy's girl




Juniper's girl








Ladyslipper's awkward little boy. If he was a person be wearing overalls and sucking his thumb while tugging on the hem of his mom's shirt.




Aster's girl




Aster's sassypants little boy








Jaffa's boy. He has such a sweet baby face.




Jaffa's boy in front, Valkyrie's boy in the back for a comparison of the cormos vs the cormo/romeldale cross. The cross ram is just massive!




Clementine's girl in front, Jewel's girls on either side.




Katelyn's girl chilling out for a single second after parkour-ing off my back for the past 30 minutes. She is a wild child!




T


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2019)

I never tire of your adorable spotty lambs!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 21, 2019)

Not sheep but I don't want to make another thread 

We got an Easter surprise! Truffle (angora goat) was due on the 23rd but looked suspicious this morning so I tossed her in the feed room while I went to my parents' house for Easter dinner. Came home to a pair of nice warm and dry goat kids all snuggled into the hay. The silver brown is a doe, the regular brown is a buck 











And yes, we had delicious home grown leg of lamb for dinner!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2019)

Your angoras are lovely. Beautiful babies and congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 3, 2019)

The first of the stragglers, Mimosa, lambed yesterday. Ran out to the barn before going to a shearing job several hours away and there was a ewe lamb all clean and dry and full. Good job Mimosa! She was on her last chance after not settling twice so I'm glad she shaped up and is being a good mama. The lamb is super cute as well.





The last two ewes are both due on the 19th.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh - they are just too cute!


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2019)

I love, love your spotty lambs!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 6, 2019)

I'm pretty fond of them myself 

Main batch of lambs are a month old now. At this point I'm probably keeping Kiwi, Clem's and Daisy's girls. Things might change as horns continue to grow in but I'm hoping to sell most of this year's lambs at AGM in July.

Kiwi




Awkward boy




Dipstick tail




Fancy boots




Clem's lamb




Aster's ewe




Aster's sassypants boy




Miss Tache




Daisy's girl


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2019)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 27, 2019)

I've been very busy shearing for everyone in the area but I finished lambing last weekend.

Indigo lambed on the 19th with a wee tiny 4 lb girl.






She's doing great as a mom but she spends 3+ hours a day screaming for food and it's driving me up a wall. She will be going elsewhere after the lamb is weaned. Baby is very cute though.





Reba wrapped things up with a set of ram/ewe twins on the 20th. The ram is a big strapping lad but the ewe was a bit dumpy.





After watching her hunch around sadly I started supplementing her with bottles for a day and she seems fine now. Just needed a bit of a boost. Reba is 10 so she's getting lots of extra nutrition to make sure she can raise these two by herself.





Also I was taking pictures today and realized a lamb was trying to send a message. He forgot to turn off caps lock though, how embarrassing.


----------



## SA Farm (May 27, 2019)

Yes, but what’s the rest of the sentence?
i’M ...? What? 
Perhaps he got upset at his mistake and inked the rest out...


----------



## promiseacres (May 27, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Baymule (May 28, 2019)

Cute lambs, as always. I love your spotty sheep. Reba is 10 years old? What a testament of your good care. I had two runty lambs born, to FF, both ewes had twins. Neither of them have grown off very well and their moms were very attentive and gave lots of milk. They are healthy and happy, just runts. Oh well, they will make good runtburger.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 28, 2019)

My oldest ewe (the one in my profile pic) is 14 this year. I retired her from breeding after she had (and raised!) triplets when she was 10. She's still just as spry as ever but she's a favorite and I'd be crushed if I bred her and anything happened. I also have two 12 year olds, a sheep and a goat, and a number of 8 and 9 year old breeding ewes. The jacobs just keep on going!


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2019)

I have a couple of favorites, it's good to know that good care will keep them around a long time. I haven't had sheep long enough to have any elderly ewes, I know I will have to cull the flock for optimum health, but I do feel a certain responsibility towards the original 3 who gifted me with a start in raising sheep. 

I have a 30 year old QH gelding and 32 year old TWH mare, both retired. They gave me their best years, now they get to hang out and eat. LOL


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 27, 2019)

Lambs are getting weaned and sold now.

My first lamb left for his new home yesterday. One of the cormos went to go live at Lake Metroparks FarmPark, which is like a zoo for farm animals. He's the sweetest, friendliest little boy so I think he's going to be really happy. I know the lady in charge of the sheep because she breeds jacobs too and I know she does a great job with them. The rest of the cormo lambs are for sale still, as well as a yearling.




Miss Mustache is going to a friend who is naming her Pistachio. Friend is also taking a 2 year old ewe, so she might wait to take 'Stache until the older girl gets bred this fall.




Jewel's twins, Jasmine and Jujube, are going to AGM and will hopefully get sold as breeding stock there.








Same with Aster's girl, Marion. Her fleece is amazing!




I was going to take Clem's girl to show but she broke a horn so I'll probably take someone else instead.




Indigo's girl is still teeny but I'll probably try to sell her in the fall, maybe if I go to SAFF again I'll take her.




I really like Reba's ram and wish he was going to be old enough to show at AGM but again, maybe he can make the trip to SAFF in October.




With everyone I'm selling decided, here's who I'm buying! His name is Ashe and he's coming in from MI to show at AGM then I'm taking him home. He's a lilac so it will be interesting to see which, if any, of my ewes carry lilac. I'm also picking up two mature ewes that are known lilac carriers.








That crimp! Very excited about this boy.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2019)

What a bunch of beautiful lambs! I love your spotty lambs. That sure is a nice ram that you are buying. I can see why you are excite about bringing him home.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 1, 2019)

Got a batch of pelts back from the tannery and sold most of them which just about paid for all 3 of my new sheep plus their travel papers/transport. I love that nothing goes to waste and I make a little extra money from my little, weird sheep  People love the spotty pelts.

Forgive the sales pictures, I don't feel like editing out the prices but I wanted to share what the final product looks like.















Some are from my own sheep that went to the butcher and some are from another local breeder that sells me her green hides for $5 each. I flesh and salt dry them then send them off to be tanned. They turn out gorgeous and are washable! I'm tempted to keep some for myself every time but I like buying live sheep too much


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 1, 2019)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2019)

I would be tempted to keep them too. They sure would make a warm jacket!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 2, 2019)

Those are just gorgeous 
I really want to do something like that with Ramchop’s hide when he goes to freezer camp this fall.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 2, 2019)

It's not too hard, especially if you send it away to be processed. I use Stern's in WI and I love the results but there are several other places out there. There are also kits to do it yourself and I've done that way but it's a big hassle, especially with the wool-on hides. Worth my time to outsource, especially since I usually save up enough to get a bulk discount.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2019)

Roving Jacobs said:


> It's not too hard, especially if you send it away to be processed. I use Stern's in WI and I love the results but there are several other places out there. There are also kits to do it yourself and I've done that way but it's a big hassle, especially with the wool-on hides. Worth my time to outsource, especially since I usually save up enough to get a bulk discount.


How many does it take for a bulk discount?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> How many does it take for a bulk discount?



5 hides. If I don't have enough I try to see if anyone else around has one or two they want to send in. It also helps to split up shipping costs because that's the real killer. Salted hides are bulky!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

Do they have to be totally dry or just salted and partially dry? I'll have some lambs going to slaughter this fall that have some pretty patterns. Thinking about it......


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 4, 2019)

Salt the flesh side, let it sit on an angle or on something wher e air can get all around it, when it's pretty dry but still flexible vacuum up the salt then fold it up flesh side together into a smaller bundle for easier packing, then give it a few more days until it's really dry. You don't want to send it off and have it rot while it's waiting its turn to be tanned. Here's Stern's instructions (they're all caps on the page, not my choice).



			
				stern tanning said:
			
		

> AFTER SLAUGHTERING THE ANIMAL, ALLOW THE BLOOD TO RUN OFF AND THE PELT TO COOL DOWN. DO NOT USE WATER TO CLEAN THE SKIN. SCRAPE THE MEAT AND FAT CLEAN FROM THE SKIN, LAY THE PELT WOOL DOWN ON A FLAT SURFACE, AND IMMEDIATELY RUB 5 POUNDS OF FINE GRANULATED SALT INTO THE FLESH SIDE OF THE SKIN. IF USING PLYWOOD AS THE SURFACE, TILT PLYWOOD TO ALLOW DRAINAGE. STORE THE SKIN IN A DRY PLACE, OUT OF SUNLIGHT, AND ALLOW THE PELT TO SALT DRY UNTIL IT IS JUST PLIABLE. FOLD THE SKIN IN HALF, FLESH SIDE IN, REAR LEG TO REAR LEG AND FRONT LEG TO FRONT LEG. THE SKIN WILL THEN BE IN A CONDITION SUITABLE FOR SHIPPING. FOR SHIPPING, PACK THE DRY SKIN IN A TIED UP PLASTIC BAG, AND SHIP IN A PAPER CARTON BOX TO THE ABOVE ADDRESS BY PARCEL POST OR OTHER PARCEL CARRIER. INCLUDE YOUR EMAIL, PHONE NUMBER, MAILING ADDRESS, AND RETURN SHIPPING ADDRESS INSIDE THE BOX.



If I get the hides from my butcher they're already salted and I just need to wait for them to dry. If I get them from someone else I usually have to flesh them first, which I do with a pressure washer and it's pretty quick that way. You just have to be more careful about allowing them to dry completely that way because the wool side gets all soggy.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

Your hides are beautiful.  They sure would make you a nice coat or jacket.... just sayin'


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Your hides are beautiful.  They sure would make you a nice coat or jacket.... just sayin'


My coats are the "$3 finds at salvation army" variety. I think lamb hide is too rich for me, I wouldn't be able to wear it anywhere!

Mariposa refuses to just line up quietly and wait to be let in for dinner like everyone else. She's such a riot, I just love her.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2019)

I love her too!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 21, 2019)

It was finally AGM weekend! I've been waiting for a year for this show and it was so much fun and now I'm exhausted. This is the jacob sheep breeders association's annual meeting and show, which moves around from year to year. This year it's fairly local so I got to help out and showed a bunch of sheep.

There were over 100 jacob sheep there and they were all gorgeous so I did not have high hopes of placing. The last two shows I've been to I've come in third both times and I was hoping to sneak in a third this time as well but I was prepared to watch other lovely sheep do the winning. I even set up my camera and tripod to take win pictures for people.

But then I kept winning!






My 2 year old ram, Hawthorn, that has spent the past year at someone else's farm won 1st in aged rams. He was so chill! At one point I handed his lead to a random person spectating while I showed ewes and he just stood there like an angel until I came back for him.

Then his older sister, Daphne, won 1st in aged ewes, and his daughter, Pennyroyal, got 2nd in yearling ewes. In the yearling class I kept thinking the judge was pointing at the person next to me because the sheep there was bred by someone who beats me constantly and eventually the judge had to be like "no you, get over here".





Then they got third in pair of ewes, didn't place in small flock, and I almost didn't enter the best adult fleece class because I was extremely hot and tired but the sheep were already ringside so I grabbed Daphne and in we went. I was shocked when the judge walked over and shook my hand for best fleece! There were some truly awesome sheep in that show and I'm so amazed that a judge thought I was their caliber.





So this morning I finally packed up and headed home with the help of my backseat driver, Ashe. I showed up with 5 sheep and came home with 8 despite selling one somehow. 





Also shoutout to @Bayleaf Meadows for making the farm sign that we gifted to the person running the show. It came out amazing and the people who ordered it had nothing but good things to say about the process.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 21, 2019)

Congratulations on a great show.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 21, 2019)

You did fantastic - congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm always telling you how much I love your spotty sheep and how pretty they are. Now you have the blue ribbons to prove it! Congrats on a great show!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's the sign we made for them.  I have such fun painting these!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 22, 2019)

That is very professional looking!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 22, 2019)

Impressive  work !


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 22, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Here's the sign we made for them.  I have such fun painting these!View attachment 64546



It was an ordeal finding an excuse to go take the pictures you needed without giving anything away. Cheryl almost started crying when she was given the sign she loved it so much. It features Everlasting, a very special ewe that has brought home a lot of ribbons for her. Everyone who saw it wanted their own so maybe you'll get to do some more jacobs this year!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 24, 2019)

Most of the lambs are closing in on 5 months old now and finally looking less awkward. Still have a bunch to sell but I was able to find hay at a reasonable price so I'm less stressed out about it than I was when I thought I was going to be paying $6 a bale. I'm hoping to sell some at SAFF in NC this October, they sold faster than I could get them into pens last year.

Logan. He went from being a total dweeb to a pretty good looking young ram. I like his blue eye and his smiley face.












"i'M"




'Stache




Kiwi




Mariposa








Pendragon




Peach




Iris




Jasmine




Jujube




Ashe my new ram who has settled in well


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2019)

I love the smiley face too!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 2, 2019)

It's all fun and games until someone loses a horn and needs a maxi pad vet-wrapped to their head.






The instigator.





The innocent bystander.





The aftermath (yes, my summer barn attire is bear pj pants and crocs)





I had to stick a finger in his head because it was spraying blood.





Hawthorn is totally fine and back out with the boys already. He had an infection in his horn at my friend's place where he was living last year and it weakened the horn. I moved the rams to a pasture with trees to beat up instead of each other for the remainder of the fall.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 2, 2019)

Holy Cow!  What a mess.  I guess it's a good thing you were there to stick your finger in it, lol!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 2, 2019)

Crocs are hard to beat.  Will that heal without problem?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 2, 2019)

As long as I keep the flies away he'll heal fine. I've healed way worse breaks actually! This one didn't have any actual skull involvement. The horn should even grown back, although it will always be much shorter than the others.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2019)

That answered my question, I was wondering if it would grow back.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 3, 2019)

Fun day.... critters are fun...glad all is well.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 23, 2019)

We're off to NC to show at SAFF this weekend. I feel like I've used up all my wins for the year so I'm just going to have fun with my sheep friends and hopefully sell some lambs.

The judge is the same as last year and he didn't especially like my sheep then. What're you gonna do 

Coming with me are:

I'm





Logan





Iris





Peach





Sunflower





3/5 are decent on halter, 2 are still pretty mad about it but I haven't had time to put as much work into it as usual. Luckily people have pretty low standards for jacob behavior in shows.

Also breeding groups went together last weekend and all should be bred by now so I'll be looking for lambs starting March 14th.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

Spring lambs! I love your spotty lambs!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 2, 2019)

I forgot to update on the show. I did ok! Logan was most impressive getting 3rd in his class in both the jacob specialty judged by a really great jacob breeder and in the open show judged by the guy who didn't especially like my sheep last year. Gotta love that consistency. Several breeders were interested in seeing him all grown out, everyone just already has their rams for the year at this point.





Then I got some 4ths and 5ths and like a 7th? I had a good time hanging out with my friends so it was a successful trip. Crowds were way down because of a legionnaires outbreak but I still managed to sell a ewe lamb, Sunflower. The two boys and my tiny girls were happy to be done with show life and get home to some grass in their quarantine pen.





Next year the judge is going to be the the judge at AGM who really liked my sheep so I'm looking forward to that. 

Despite not selling as many sheep as I had hoped, I'm bringing home some new ones soon. One of my ram's breeder is having to disperse his flock, which has been beating people in fleece competitions up and down the east coast for years, and I just had to help a pal out. I really wanted some of his amazing grey cormo crosses but we need to focus on whites right now because one of my white cormos is 12 and is probably getting close to the end, and one is 10 and can't be bred leaving us only a pair who are full sisters. Which brings us to:
1131, a two year old





and 1276, a lamb who has such a Moose (my 12 year old) face that I couldn't say no





Then I already called dibs on Monty's mom, Wendigo





And she needed a buddy to help her integrate into my flock, so Betty had to come too.





There were many more sheep I wanted but I have a limited amount of hay in my barn and money to buy sheep so I had to restrain myself. Hoping to pick these girls up next weekend then figure out who I'm breeding them to.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmmm...….. sell one, buy 4. Yup, sheep math at it's finest! 🐑 

Sounds like you had a great time at the show, and who could resist that Moose face?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Hmmm...….. sell one, buy 4. Yup, sheep math at it's finest! 🐑



I have a buckling, a ram, and two ewes going to new homes this month so it's not too bad  

Hopefully no one disperses their flock next year! I can't take much more!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2019)

Sure you can! There is always room for more!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 27, 2019)

Recently we had a little oopsie involving the gate to the ram pasture not being latched properly. Got home from dropping the kitten I found off at a rescue and thought it was weird that I couldn't see any of my ewes in the pasture. Went to let the dog out and it turns out I couldn't see them because they were all in the rams' pasture. I must not have latched the gate properly after feeding hay and it blew open. Luckily it was surprisingly easy to sort everyone out and most of the ewes should have been a couple weeks bred already because I synchronized them. Of course this happened the day any ewes that hadn't been bred when they were supposed to would have been cycling again though and they were in with all of my (many) rams.

What I decided to do was to run blood pregnancy tests on everyone who is supposed to be bred already 30 days after they were originally supposed to have been bred. Anyone who came up open or with low pregnancy hormone levels got bred during the free for all and will get a dose of lutalyse, along with any of the old grandmas and young ladies who were not supposed to be bred at all. That meant I had 20 sheep to draw blood on, so I invited anyone who wanted to learn to come out last weekend and give it a try. We pulled blood on everyone in less than 2 hours and everyone who showed up managed to get blood at least once. I was super proud of them, especially since I think they all had needle phobias.

Just a box full of sheep blood, totally normal mail sent out on Monday. 






Results got in today.





Only 4 that need dealing with! Truffle is a goat, I just wanted to make sure her son didn't breed her before he was weaned. Petitfour got her dose and got shoved in with the ram and the new cormo ewes that are still in quarantine. I need to figure out what I'm doing with Maddie and the two romeldales. I might just not breed them this year as we're getting late in the season (I hate May lambs) and setting up new breeding groups is going to be a big fiasco. I've got 22 other ewes lambing, I think I'll have plenty of lambs even without them and the romeldales at least are part of the Shave Em to Save Em program so their fleece should pay for their upkeep for the year.



Baymule said:


> Hmmm...….. sell one, buy 4. Yup, sheep math at it's finest! 🐑



To no one's surprise I ended up buying 6, which turns out to be exactly how many sheep you can fit in a Honda CR-V. I got a really good deal though!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2019)

Shave Em to Save Em program? What are the details on this? 

While you were away, the girls were making Whoopee!  I bet the boys were nicely surprised. Inviting people to a draw blood party was a stroke of genius. Brilliant, you are!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 29, 2019)

Shave Em to Save Em is a program put on by the Livestock Conservancy encouraging fiber artists to use wool from sheep on the conservation priority list. Fiber artists sign up and get a passport with all of the conservation priority breeds in it (and a cool pin), farmers sign up and get passport stickers to give the fiber artists when they buy qualifying amounts of wool/yarn. When the artists make projects with 5 different breeds (projects could be spinning or knitting or crochet or weaving or felting, it just needs 4 oz of wool from a single breed, no blends) they send pictures in to the livestock conservancy and get a prize. They can keep sending the pictures in for every 5 breeds until they fill the passport and people have donated some neat prizes. My jacobs and cvm/romeldales both qualify and we've been selling wool/yarn like crazy this year because of it!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2019)

That's really neat!


----------

